# Breaking News: iPhone unlocked $96



## macbookc2d (Jun 16, 2007)

:clap: 


http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/l337/iphone-unlocked-for-96-with-forged-sim-tested-in-europe-286251.php


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Best news ever... now all I have to do is wait till someone in Toronto can actually do this for me... I don't have a sim card reader/writer.....

As soon as someone in Toronto figures this out, please PM me as well.... money ready and waiting


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Great news, and over at the ****intosh forums things are happening very quickly. 

PM me the instant someone has done the crack successfully:clap: . My wallet is ready and waiting. :clap:


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

man, am I going to have to drive over to the detroit apple store again


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

If anyone in this forum feels confident enough to do this and lives around Toronto I'll be more than glad to help subsidize the equipment and pay for the unlock!

Guy


----------



## ddzc (Feb 16, 2007)

Great news, thanks!


----------



## macbookc2d (Jun 16, 2007)

no problem  wanted to make my first post a good one...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Can someone explain to me how this is legal?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't understand why the reader/writer costs so much... they're super cheap on ebay, unless the one they're referring to is different in some way.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

It is possible that the reader differs. It could be an entirely new reader or could have different firmware. Also, they know that they can get a way with a higher price tag.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I believe that this thread is, unfortunately, going to become a "PM me, I've got cash!" thread...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Garry said:


> Can someone explain to me how this is legal?


There are no laws in the United States or Canada, or Europe for that matter, concerning the unlocking of cell phones.

Furthermore, Rogers Wireless in Canada not only permits but encourages the use of foreign handsets, and at one time charged an exorbitant fee in return for the provision of unlocking codes themselves. While this unlocking was intended to allow Rogers handsets to roam on other carriers abroad, it also allowed foreign cell phones to work in Canada.

The nature of GSM phones is that most of these phones sold worldwide are unlocked to begin with. Here in Canada, with phones either locked to Rogers or unlocked from elsewhere, you can change your cell as often as you change your clothes, if that's what you want and you have the funds.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

HowEver is correct; for that would be a Monopoly and therefore illegal to do so...then again so it stealing and killing but that doesn't stop anyone...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> HowEver is correct; for that would be a Monopoly and therefore illegal to do so...then again so it stealing and killing but that doesn't stop anyone...


I hope you aren't suggesting anything about Bell and Telus...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Bell I knew about, but I didn't know Telus had their own going. I suppose that is what they had in the West?


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

Just as a heads up this doesnt actually "Unlock" the iPhone, it just reprograms the SIM card so the iPhone thinks its still using an AT&T SIM.

On the downside, this won't work here in Canada. To reprogram the SIM it needs to be a V1 card, from my knowledge Rogers only uses V2 and newer cards. The K1 trick was fixed with those cards so no go.. not sure about Fido SIMs though. Basically the SIM would have to be pre-2002..

I got excited aswell, untill i dug a little deeper. Ill keep looking though, i have a few thoughts...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, unless you can track down a V1 blank online somewhere..


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I wonder if we (ehMac'ers) should all pitch in and have "the Mayor" buy an iPhone and the card writer and try it all out for us. Then we can no for sure instead of him and haw over it. Then when we get it to work we know for sure what works and we can then raffle it off to those who pitched in!


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

I have an old rogers SIM (still says Rogers ATT on it so it should go back a while) . How can I know if it is a V1? In any case this hack looks a bit more difficult than the level at which I'm comfortable with.

Guy


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

kloan said:


> Well, unless you can track down a V1 blank online somewhere..


How is a blank going to help you? You won't be able to use the SIM card on the Rogers Network as the SIM number isnt registered. Plus you wont be able to clone the Rogers SIM card onto the blank one since you still cant get the K1 from the Rogers SIM.

However, some old Fido SIMs should be capable of using this method. They had some V1 SIMs, however Rogers are all V2+ sorry folks.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I wonder if we (ehMac'ers) should all pitch in and have "the Mayor" buy an iPhone and the card writer and try it all out for us. Then we can no for sure instead of him and haw over it. Then when we get it to work we know for sure what works and we can then raffle it off to those who pitched in!


Why not me? You can all pitch in to get one for me. I'll tell you if it works or not. Any chance you can pay for the service too?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I'd pitch in to see if it works  Seriously.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I was serious too, just so we're clear....


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I'd consider using my iphone as the guinea pig if I was reasonably convinced someone knew what they were doing (how I don't know, lol)


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'd do it if I had all the parts... don't wanna mess with someone else's though. Not that I'm not confident that I could do it, but it's a bother none the less.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Count me in for $25 bucks


----------



## Albertan (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay, this is getting interesting. Found it on reddit via a Google search on something. I'm leaning to think it's BS, but who knows.



> I-Phone Successfully HACKED!
> Finally, after 49 hrs, 25 minutes, and 32 seconds, the Iphone can now be used with these two currently "tested" providers: Rogers AT&T & FIDO. However, this hack is only available to PRIVATE MEMBERS only, not available for the General Public (yet). More news to come. (Xtreemz Underground Network)



Original link: http://wired.reddit.com/?s=hot&site=iphonehacks&e=1


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Man I really hope that its true but I'm not holding my breath.


----------

